# Is my vet taking advantage of me?



## Lillie Charlotte

So, I've got an elderly dog that is starting to have frequent problems and he probably doesn't have much time left 

My dad came home the other day and said that he asked the vet about what happens when the time comes. They said that it was $50 to put him to sleep, but it would be $125 if I wanted to be in the room when they did it. 

Has anyone ever heard of a policy like this? I can't imagine what could possibly cost $75 more by me being there. I feel like they are trying to take advantage of people they know are already emotionally vulnerable...


----------



## ismintis

I'm sorry for your dog 
But I think they are taking advantage of you for the fact that it should be a given that you are in the room when they put him to sleep. I've had to put to sleep two of my elderly cats and they only charged the fee for putting them to sleep. I was in the room holding them while they did it even. In my opinion I would find a different vet or talk to them about why it costs so much.


----------



## TakingthePlunge

... I've never had a vet say they would charge more for being in the room. It almost sounds like they wouldn't put them to sleep the "right" way if no one is watching. I've never had a vet say it would only be $50, either. The one time I had to have a dog put down (car accident) it was $85. My parents dog (old age/cancer) was $115 because they had to use different medications to avoid seizures. These were both "country" vets. I think I would ask a different vet for a second opinion.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah we had our cat and dog put down and I never noticed them charging more for us being in the room with them. I couldn't imagine _not_ being in the room in my pet's final moments of life. 

Did you ask them to explain their policy as to why it was $75 more just because you want to be in the room during the procedure?


----------



## sarahspins

Our vet only charges $50 for euthanasia.. she waives the exam fee ($35) if that's the only reason you are there (she's also waived the exam fee when we've just gone in to have labwork drawn). We do use a "country" vet, but not because she's cheaper, where we are they all charge about the same, we like our vet because we can usually get appointments really quickly (often the same day if we call early enough, even when it's not urgent).

We've lost 3 cats in the past year to FeLV complications, so unfortunately we've gotten really familiar with the process. Our vet gives a sedative before the final injection and it's really peaceful.


----------



## registereduser

If your local humane society has a vet they might offer this service for a lower price. I have heard of charging more for you to be with the pet and I think it's a rip off.


----------



## shellieca

I'm sorry you're having to face this, I've been in the same situation more than once & most recently this past March. Is this a private practice vet or a vet hospital? That makes a difference in cost. The vet hospital I go to is on the expensive side; it was well over $100 to put my 15 yr old to sleep while I stayed with him. Because I go to a hospital rather than a private vet office it tends to be more expensive but I love the vet I've chosen & its an emergency hospital so if I have an emergency they have all of my fur babies records & they all know me & the "kids". Bottom line . . . I don't think they're taking advantage but you can "shop" around if you choose to.


----------



## Laki

Here's what to do, see another vet or city/state owned shelter. This is the hardest time in a pet guardian's life and to ask for more money to be in the room for his last moments is cruel to you and the pet. 

Don't listen to their excuses, even if they had the dog for it's whole life in their hospital. Tell them you will be with your dog or you will take him to another hospital. I paid 85$ for my dog's euthanasia. The tech and vet let me hold his head and stroke his face as he went.


----------



## Namialus

I think TakingThePlunge is kinda right. It does seem like they're going to put him to a sleep a completely different way, which is wrong. I suggest you find another vet.


----------



## snowflake311

Lillie Charlotte said:


> So, I've got an elderly dog that is starting to have frequent problems and he probably doesn't have much time left
> 
> My dad came home the other day and said that he asked the vet about what happens when the time comes. They said that it was $50 to put him to sleep, but it would be $125 if I wanted to be in the room when they did it.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a policy like this? I can't imagine what could possibly cost $75 more by me being there. I feel like they are trying to take advantage of people they know are already emotionally vulnerable...


I worked at a vets back in the day it was $15 to put a dog down. But $75 or more for cremation.

I live in CA and I put my 16 year old dog Down 2 years ago it was $135 that included bulk cremation. It is so awful they charge so much. And they sedated my dog before the injection I do not recommended that. They even placed a iv catheter. If I had known they were going to do all that I would have said no just give her the blue juice or pink it depends on the vet. 

I never heard of an extra charge for being the room that's messed up. Look for another vet.


----------



## BittyB

Whenever something doesnt seem right, it probably is best not to do it there. He is aging but you have time to plan, so call up other vets. Its not just about price, but if a bad taste is built up because of stuff like this, last you need is it to mar the last moment of your pet. Sorry, hun. It's one of the hardest decisions to ever make.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I am so sorry you have had to make this decision.

My vet kinda freaked the first time I had one of my buddies euthanized at her clinic: I fed her slices of cheese as she died. Food was her favorite activity in the whole world (except for grouse hunting) so I figured if she could talk that would be her request.

I have done it with all my buddies since and my vet said she did it with her dog when the time came.

I have never been charged extra when my pals went from this plane to the next and would raise absolute hell. I cannot imagine a supportable reason for such a charge.

It's stressful enough to make the decision and follow through without having something like this thrown at you. I'd find another vet no matter what.


----------



## jadaBlu

I am sorry the vet is making this already difficult time harder. I have seen emergency vets charge that much to put an animal to sleep but not a regular vet. Otherwise in my area it's $45-$80 to put an animal to sleep. I would call around. Most vets are very compassionate and accommodating under circumstances. I have been permitted to have my cat given a sedative then we took him outside into nice grassy area talked to him for awhile (he loved to go outdoors supervised). Fifteen minutes later the vet gave the final shot outside he passed peacefully with the sun on his face and the smells of the earth blowing in the wind around him.

For the price they are charging you can typically a get a vet a to come to your home and do it. In the future I would try out some different vets until you find a practice where you feel like they are talking to you at a heart to heart level. Some vets like talk at you not to you and they act as if you should be grateful that they have done you the great favor of accepting you as client while they charge you 30% more than everyone else in your area.


----------



## Silverfang

Something feels off about that to me. It was a while ago when we had to have our cat put down, and I have no idea how much mother ended up paying. But there was no question of mother or father being allowed to sit with each cat. 

The price may not be that much different, but I get such a bad vibe from that whole extra for you to be in the room. I heard someone quote a rough estimate on the radio locally the other day, and it was like 150 or so.

Bottom line is, no compassionate, caring vet would charge more for you to be present. Especially when you can help calm your beloved friend in a frightening situation.


----------



## Skyewillow

back in '06 when my 13 yr old miniature shepherd mix was hit by a car, and left in the ditch for who knows how long, the vet asked me if I wanted Belle on the table, or in my lap for her euthanasia shot. She'd had a broken back, so I left her on the table, but I was able to cuddle her in her final moments.

There was no extra fee anywhere, no sedatives, and it only cost us for the amount of medication used for a 45 lb dog. He was a country vet, and she'd been his patient for her whole life.

I'm really sorry that you are going through this tough time, and facing this decision. I would have to agree that things seem pretty shady, and I would be taking my dog to a different vet.

-big hugs-


----------



## LillieCharlotte

Thank you all for your input. I did feel that this was an unfair charge, and its more than DOUBLE the original price which is ridiculous

This is a private practice, and my dog has been going there since we moved here (about 6 years). I mentioned this to other people at work and they all responded, "what are they going to do, beat him to death if you're not in the room?!?" 

Thank you guys for sharing your stories and confirming my suspicions. I will definitely call around to other places...I was so shocked when I heard this policy that I was debating on calling the local media on them =/


----------



## Laki

They're not going to "beat him to death" but the least they can do is let you be with your friend before he goes. Everyone wants to be with the people they love, dogs are no exception. Your vet needs a smack upside the head, private institution or not. This is not compassionate. Even if you need to see another vet for this one procedure and continue to see your reg guy with other pets, that's fine. He should not be rewarded with extravegant money at the most vulnerable time in a pet owners life.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

That doesn't seem right. When we had to put our old dog down we paid only for them to put him to sleep. They were very nice and although I wasn't there they let my mom have a good amount of time to say her goodbyes. Then they carried him to a little garden area and put him to sleep. I would deffinitly either go to another vet or ask them why there is a price to be in the room.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Did you ask why there's a difference in the pricing?


----------



## Laki

Oh and my vet told us to take as much time as we needed in the room before and after. They didn't push us out to make room for other appointments.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Our vet has always been lovely when it comes to putting our pets to sleep. When we got our old dog put down, her regular vet cried. 

They sent us a sympathy card when our cat had her back broken by a dog and they weren't open and we were forced to go to an emergency vet (terrible experience). 

We have had some awful experiences however with other vets at that practice, including when one of them cleared our elderly cat to come home and he almost died from pancreatitis and dehydration. 

I always think if your gut is saying something is wrong and there are doubts in your mind, it's a sign to look somewhere else. It can take some searching to find a vet you are 100% happy with.


----------



## Pataflafla

My sister works at a vet office and sometimes assists with euthanasia.

According to her, the extra fee is usually to cover the catheter that is used since veins do sometimes collapse in older dogs and to cover for sedatives that are used before actually euthanizing to make the pet comfortable while the owners say their good byes.

The $50 for your euthanasia is probably just to take your pet to the back and euthanize in an almost identical manner as to when you're in the room for it, the extra charge is to cover the extra going in to the time you're there with your pet since it's booked as a regular vet appointment for the computer's sake.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Hi. I'm a vet. I think what pataflafla said sounds about right. Extra charge for the catheter and appointment time. When we have to euthanize a pet, if the owner doesn't wish to be present, we generally just give the injection with a needle. If the owner wants to be present, we place a catheter first, because it's usually less traumatic for the owner to not have to see a needle. Plus, it seems harder to get a vein with a needle when the owner is there watching, upset, etc. 
Having said that, we never charge extra for the owner to be there. I encourage the owner to be there, if they are comfortable doing so. Euthanasia is a peaceful procedure. We basically only charge to cover our costs. We don't charge an exam fee if the pet has been a patient of ours. When I was a student I worked at a vet's office that didn't charge anything, just asked for a donation that was then given to an animal charity.
We do have to charge a lot for cremation, but that's because we have to pay someone else to do it. We don't make a profit on this.
I'd say if you like this vet and can afford it, just pay the extra, or like others have said, look elsewhere.
I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Laki

My vet let me hold my dog's head and stroke him while the needle went in. There was no catheter and it was still peaceful. He whimpered for a second but was comforted and understanding. There was a vet and a tech present. No extra charge for us staying in the room and the cost of cremation was out of office, they sent my dog to the crematorium at a small fee but I had to travel to the outskirts to pick him up on my own dime.


----------



## Chevko

My boyfriend's parents dog had to be put down. No idea costs but I'm pretty sure it was the same price to be in the same room. Only once before they had to put down a pet, a French Lop I think, but they weren't allowed in the same room because it's back got broken I believe.

Definitely use your gut here. We can give so many stories but ultimately it's up to you for the decision.


----------



## Laki

Rodents, reptiles, birds and lagamorphs are different than dogs/cat euthanizations. Rabbits need to be gassed and then the needle is pushed straight to the heart (sounds gruesome, I don't mind if you report this for a mod to remove) but that's what they do. I asked to be in the room with my mini rex when it was her turn, even though she didn't know I was with her. It was comforting for me.

@percyfysh, do you honor requests of patients who wish to go in with their pets if they ask, and don't want to pay for the catheter??


----------



## Chevko

Laki said:


> Rodents, reptiles, birds and lagamorphs are different than dogs/cat euthanizations. Rabbits need to be gassed and then the needle is pushed straight to the heart (sounds gruesome, I don't mind if you report this for a mod to remove) but that's what they do. I asked to be in the room with my mini rex when it was her turn, even though she didn't know I was with her. It was comforting for me.


I hope it doesn't get flagged to be removed -- I didn't know how that's done for rabbits until now, thought it was the all the same all around and it's educational as well. I can see why they didn't want his parents in the same room now, especially since my boyfriend's mom gets overemotional about things -- that would probably have been traumatizing for her.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

@Laki, our price for euthanasia is the same whether or not the owner is present. We don't charge anything extra for the catheter. If we have been treating the pet a lot for an ongoing condition that ends in euthanasia, we don't charge anything. the catheter also allows the owner more freedom to hold the animal in his/her arms, because we don't have to have a tech there holding off a vein and the animal doesn't need to be completely still. Every case is different, though; it all depends on the pet and the owner as to what's best. 

I don't like sticking a needle into bunny hearts. but it's tricky to inject into a bunny vein, although it an be done. I don't do it enough to be good at it. Plus, trying to get a vein is stressful for the bun. So we do it intracardiac. They don't feel a thing though, because like Laki said, they are completely anesthetized. Another way I do it sometimes, which is what I did with my own bunny Montana st my house, is sedate the bun heavily and then inject the euthanasia solution into the abdominal cavity. It doesn't work as quickly, but it is painless except for the needle poke, which they don't seem to notice if they're sedated.

If an owner wants to be there for the heart injection, I certainly let them. I think an owner has a right to be with their pet in their final moment. I do explain everything ahead of time. Usually the owner will stay while the bunny is anesthetized and then leave for the final injection.

I apologize if this is getting too graphic. I just wanted to emphasize that euthanasia for rabbits is humane when done properly.


----------



## Laki

I should have added that the vet injects it into the heart for a quicker passing on, because poking around for a vein would be too difficult and stressful for the animal/owner. I did not watch the final injection but I stayed with her till the end.


----------



## LillieCharlotte

Time seems to have flown by since i first posted. My dog Casper was put down yesterday. He was 16 but I wasn't ready  I ended up going to the same place since he knew them. They let us sit with him for a minute, then took him to the back and put the catheter in his arm. Then they brought him back out for the injection.

He loved to open presents


----------



## Laki

Aw he looks very special indeed. Never let the memories fade, they're sometimes all we have left in the physical world. What a lucky boy he was to get to spend 16 years with you and your family. I can tell he has tonnes of charm. It will take time but you will be whole again.


----------



## Chevko

For the memories you may be worried about losing: _Write them down._ Yes, it _will_ hurt like hell when you do so, but you'll happier in the long run I believe. I wish I could have had the mind to write down the memories I liked about Sam the First, Sam the Second and (my dog) Socks, but I was about 6-8 at the time sooo... But yes, if you have loved memories of him, write them down. Don't let the sands of time slip them from you.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Lillie, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a sweetie. It looks like you gave him a wonderful and a long life.


----------



## LillieCharlotte

He was definitely a mama's boy, but he was very VERY close to the whole family.
here's a video of him hiding under a blanket
http://youtu.be/dPIJ55tnJSc

I can't help but feel like he died from a broken heart because I moved out :C I saw him play ball less than two weeks before...


----------



## Blue Fish

Chevko is right about writing your stories down. You will be *SO* thankful later on...and the process of writing down all those wonderful things you remember about him will also help you right now. It will hurt, but you have to hurt before you can get better.  

And this is easy to say and hard to do, but don't feel guilty. You had to move out, and dogs understand. They may want you to come home, but they also know that you love them, and any time you visited was even more special for him. Dogs understand that things change, and that you still love them and are part of their pack.  

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's a hard, hard thing. Take your time and don't ever feel bad for grieving. Animals are a part of your family, and losing something you love hurts, no matter who or what they are. 

You'll see him again.  Gone is not forever.


----------



## walterismyfirst

You should ask them about it!


----------

